# GHRP6 or 2 with GRH pre-contest or HGH only? IGF Des pre-comp?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm competing again on 21st August at the Dorchester UKBFF comp and will be running either of the two compounds up until 7-10 days before the comp.

I've seen some advise not to run GRHP/grh pre comp and was wondering if there is a good reasoning for this beyond water (hence dropping it 7-10 days out).

Will be running a standard pre-comp stack of short acting tren/prop/mast up to 7 days out, whilst at the same time running winny/adex for 28 days days leading up to the comp, dropping the day before with aldactone and halo for the last 5-6 days to drop water and harden up.

Main question tho is GHRP bad to run pre-comp? Also, what about IGF Des pre-comp?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would like to know the reasoning behind not running it pre-comp seeing as it releases natty GH?? so using GH is fine but these peptides no??? i wish some people would think about what they are saying before they give advice.... 

the GHRP is fine if it is 2 but the 6 could and does icrease appetite so this could cause an issue......as for IGF Des........WASTE OF MONEY IN MY OPINION....no better than IGF and i see no need pre-comp


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheers mukka. I was simply considering IGF pre comp due to the shuttling component of getting my PWO shake with vitargo into the muscle for max recovery, rather likes slin. Was going to run 11mcg ED, so very low dose. Was going to be DES as my source gets it cheaper than the other versions available at the mo, no other reason


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

PAPA what doses and how many times a day are you running this? ive just started ghrp 2 and cjc 1293 100mcg of each PWO and before bed. Are you running CJC as well?

oh and btw thanks for the PICs, got my dvd arrive today too so cant wait to get home and watch this


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I run 3x 100mcg of each ED. One shot at waking, one at 6pm and one 30 mins prebed. Would run my 2nd shot at around 2pm but don't want to be taking pins into the office, slin pens are my limit (since they look official and medical!).


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I run 3x 100mcg of each ED. One shot at waking, one at 6pm and one 30 mins prebed. Would run my 2nd shot at around 2pm but don't want to be taking pins into the office, slin pens are my limit (since they look official and medical!).


Also the ones junkies use lol


----------

